# Best machine to make tour own almond powder at home?



## tabby (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi there. I want to know which machine to use for making a very fine almond powder at home, without any solid grains? I need to make it sufficiently fine to be used in macarons. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated before i make the investment


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I use almond flour purchased at a local health food store.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The classic machine used for making almond flour, and which was found in many Euopean bakeries, is the roller. This is a simple machine made with two marble rollers, and you adjust the gap between these rolers with each pass. 

I have never seen this machine in north america, don't know why, but I have never seen it here.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Some brands of almond flour are more finely ground and sifted than others.

Have you tried shopping around?

If you are stuck with your current brand (food costs) then depending on how much you need to process try a coffee grinder or food processor.

mimi


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've never had a need to process the almond flour I buy in from my supplier any further than it's already ground. You can only get almonds ground so fine......after that they turn into butter. I make macarons all the time with the almond flour I get with no problems at all.

If you can't get pre-ground almond meal/flour in your area, putting blanched almonds in a coffee grinder or a food processor works just fine.


----------



## pastry love (Feb 26, 2016)

Receiving almond meal already grounded from a purveyor spoiled me so bad. But when at home, I simply use my food processor, which does a great job at it. I always add powdered sugar, from the recipe, to the almonds. This help to prevent the almonds from grinding into a paste. 

Just when you put your almonds, blanched or not, into the food processor, only pulse them. That way you can have better control over the consistency of the almond meal. If you choose not to blanch the almonds, the almond meal you made will have little specks of brown in them. It's okay, doesn't change anything but the appearance.


----------

